# 1946 Monark, Does Anyone Have This Bike?



## Balloonatic (Jul 22, 2016)

Does anyone have this actual bike? I'm curious if the fenders have slight flares at the bottom in real life, or just appear this way in the ad?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## higgens (Jul 22, 2016)

No flares I've had same one badge airman and no flares ether and all year between and no flares


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a set posted in the for sale section, I'm having a hard time selling 'em. 

Jake


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 23, 2016)

Jake, are they flared or not? I looked but couldn't find them.

I saw an early hextube silver king, a 46, in person with deep fenders like this... and they were flared, just like they appear in this ad. The bike was dead on orig... I saw it 30 years ago though and haven't seen anything like it since. First year hextubes are different than the later 3 years... there are different elements to the frame, etc. I have not seen those fenders since, but they appear in this ad for a 1946 Monark... the headlight is the correct open side headlight used on the hextube as well... 

If anyone else has seen these fenders in person, please chime in... @TheFizzer... where you at?

Thx


----------



## tech549 (Jul 23, 2016)

I have this one here no flared fenders


----------



## hotrod (Jul 23, 2016)

i have this monark not sure of the year 47- 48 i think. no flares.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 23, 2016)

Higgens and tech549 have the bike in the advertisement with the exception of the reverse paint scheme on the tank (I've never seen reversed; must be really rare). The model number for their bikes should be 4406 which correlates to 1947. The 1948 model number is 4408. Hotrod's bike is a 1949-50.
First photo is what I believe to be a 1946 Monark Super D' because they either came in blue or light green (based on advertisements). I've only ever seen 1947 models in deep red only and '48 models in either deep red or 'Gumby' green:





Here is my '48:













Here are my '47 fenders











My conclusion is that they're are not supposed to have a flare. However, they may have a slight flare from being pushed on over the years.
Jake


----------



## higgens (Jul 23, 2016)

I had it in the reverse paint as well and my airman badge one was reversed paint


----------



## higgens (Jul 23, 2016)

My friend probably still has it


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 24, 2016)

higgens said:


> I had it in the reverse paint as well and my airman badge one was reversed paint



Can you post a pic(s)?


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 24, 2016)

I have had a lot of monarks but never had seen any with flared fenders


----------



## monark-man (Jul 24, 2016)

hello  the ad is a1947.  1946 had no pin stripe in the paint bellow were the head light is.   also no flare.


----------

